# Funny news video



## AThornquist (Aug 13, 2010)

This is probably one of the most unintentionally funny news videos I have ever seen. I looked it up after there was a rap remix version posted elsewhere.

[video=youtube;EzNhaLUT520]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzNhaLUT520[/video]


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Aug 13, 2010)

The brother certainly is colourful (no pun intended), but I don't find a report of a home invasion and attempted rape that funny.


----------



## Skyler (Aug 13, 2010)

The news itself isn't funny. It's the brother that's funny--which he is.


----------



## Andres (Aug 13, 2010)

I also don't find the humor in everyone refering to him as "the brother".


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 13, 2010)

Andres said:


> I also don't find the humor in everyone refering to him as "the brother".


 
 That's funny. But I can't tell - are you serious?


And by the way, WAFF (the news station) did a follow-up interview because Antoine became an internet hit due to this video, which he rather enjoys. The interview was done because the family asked to do it; also, the family was not shaken by the incident but rather pleased that it gained such attention in order to "get the message out" to the perpetrator.


----------



## Kim G (Aug 13, 2010)

Andres said:


> I also don't find the humor in everyone refering to him as "the brother".


 
If I'm not mistaken, they are calling him "the brother" because he is the brother of the woman who was attacked, not because of the color of his skin.


----------



## Andres (Aug 13, 2010)

Kim G said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > I also don't find the humor in everyone refering to him as "the brother".
> ...


 
Well that is better then. Thank you. My apologies to the gentleman above. Guess I should watch videos before making assumptions.


----------



## Skyler (Aug 13, 2010)

Andres said:


> Kim G said:
> 
> 
> > Andres said:
> ...


 
I'm lost... must be some cultural reference my homeschooling has deprived me of?


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 13, 2010)

Andres said:


> Kim G said:
> 
> 
> > Andres said:
> ...


 
That's why I asked if you were serious.  Now if he kept being called "the _brotha_," there might be some issues afoot.


----------

